# Bakersfield CA OIS. Suspect Armed With Shotgun.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Bakersfield, California — On Saturday, June 24th at 4:21 AM a Bakersfield Police Department patrol unit with two officers was patrolling the area of Fremont Street and Bradley Avenue due to the large number of auto thefts and catalytic converter thefts in the area. The officers observed a red Chevrolet Avalanche parked in the roadway in front of a residence, facing the wrong direction, into oncoming traffic. Officers attempted to conduct an investigatory and vehicle code violation stop on the vehicle; however, it failed to yield. For approximately six minutes, the two police officers were in pursuit of the red Chevrolet Avalanche, which was occupied by three adult males. Both officers were equipped with body cameras. The body camera footage begins as officers are in pursuit of the vehicle. The officer immediately observed that the suspect he began chasing was armed with a shotgun. The officer involved shooting took place when the officer perceived that the suspect, armed with a shotgun, was turning towards him. Medical aid was requested immediately and officers rendered CPR and first aid to the suspect, who succumbed to his injuries. A loaded shotgun was recovered, which the suspect was carrying when the officer discharged his firearm. Two additional loaded handguns were located in the suspect's backpack. Two other adult males that fled from the suspect vehicle after it collided with a tree were apprehended with no incident in the area and no one else was injured. They were arrested for charges associated with catalytic converter theft after stolen property was located in the suspect vehicle.


----------

